# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Submersed to Emersed

## selena

My nanas mini are looking pretty weak. Could I convert them from submersed to emersed? I tried once with another, driftwood in a container of water and leaves above, 24 hours later the leaves were all curved up. 

Plants guru KL, Freddy, Gan, please advise. Thank you


-------------------------------
Selena
Aquatic Dummy

----------


## Green Baron

Selena,
I think you need to put them through a transition period by keeping them in a sealed container.

What happened to you nana ? Are you referring to nana petit ? They usually do not need a lot of attention unless you grow them under high light.

----------


## selena

Hi Gan,




> What happened to you nana ? Are you referring to nana petit ? They usually do not need a lot of attention unless you grow them under high light.


No Gan, these are the mini from Azmi. I think I over-stressed them when I took them out of the tank and polished each individual leaves  :Sad:  




> I think you need to put them through a transition period by keeping them in a sealed container.


Is there any article on these 'submersed/emersed' subject?

Nana petit? My order from Tropical is on the way. From Singapore to Germany and then back to Singapore again, no wonder Karin charge me a bomb for it. Upon receipt I will snip some leaves for little keehoe to play with.

-----------------------------
Selena

----------


## FC

Hi Selena,

Welcome to Killies.com!

I have not done this before but I had seen Ronnie's way of doing which is very successful. Like what Gan said, the key is keep it moist until it change to emerse form.

----------


## Green Baron

> No Gan, these are the mini from Azmi. I think I over-stressed them when I took them out of the tank and polished each individual leaves


Polish them ?  :Shocked:  I thought people only polish terrestrial plant ! 




> Is there any article on these 'submersed/emersed' subject?


 You can probably find discussion on this topic for Crypts in AQ but the process should be the same for any aquatic plants. Basically you need to transition them from aquatic to non aquatic and the trick is to keep the existing leaves wet and allow new leaves to grow in emersed condition. 




> Nana petit? My order from Tropical is on the way. From Singapore to Germany and then back to Singapore again, no wonder Karin charge me a bomb for it. Upon receipt I will snip some leaves for little keehoe to play with.


From Germany and not Denmark ? It is crazy that we have to buy the plant from Germany/Denmark when the plant was actually supplied by a company in Singapore ! 

Anyway they are my favorite nanas and I have been propagating them (submersed) so that I can have a dedicated nana petit tank. I am almost there  :Laughing:  

Kee Hoe, 
I can spare you one or two plants if you just want to 'play' with it. It grows best in cool, clean water with low to medium light.

----------


## timebomb

Selena,

To grow them emersed, you have to have very humid conditions. If not, the leaves will dry and curl up. The plant farms in Singapore grow their _Anubias_ emersed but they have sprinklers which keep the leaves of the plants constantly wet.

Oriental farm grows a lot of _Anubias petite_. But they don't supply them to the local fish shops. I think they are under contract to Tropica to only grow this plant and not to market it. So the _A. petite_ you bought could really have travelled a long journey from Singapore to Tropica in Holland (where it's labelled) and back.

You don't have to polish the leaves. _Anubias_ is prone to Black Brush algae as they are slow growers. If you want to get rid of the algae, just soak the plant in a solution of bleach and water. Alternatively, just snip off the infected leaves and wait for new ones to grow. Anubias are tough. Although they get infected with algae easily, they are very hardy plants. Someone once said you can leave an _Anubias_ under your bed for several months and it won't die.

Loh K L

----------


## keehoe

Thanks Gan. Thanks DaJie. I am doing a bit of planting now, especially interested in carnivorous plants such as Venus Fly Trap and Sundew. 
Plants seed are similar to killie in some way. just put in with the peat and add water.

Wander if sundew and venus fly trap would growth submerge into a different form..............

----------


## selena

> Polish them ? I thought people only polish terrestrial plant !


This particular pot use to be my pride and joy until one fine day the brown algae covered the whole plant. I tried scrapping them off with my nails and brushing these little leaves with a baby tooth brush. Still I wasn't too happy with the results. I decided that they need a good polishing with a rag. Well, that's how I stressed them. Ronnie used to say that I am too free, have nothing to do, should go to his house and wash fishtank  :Laughing:  




> Hi Selena, 
> 
> Welcome to Killies.com!


Freddy, I been in this forum for XXX months, just too lazy to post. Polishing leaves and tanks take up lots of my time  :Laughing:  

My dear dear Kwek Leong, when are you going to pick up the Lokoja? 

---------------------------------------------------
Selena

----------


## timebomb

Selena, just let me know when is a good time and I'll be there to pick up the _Lokoja_'s. I was there (doing survey) just below your block the other day. I even saw your hubby returning home from work but he didn't recognise me. 

Hey, if you're so into polishing, why not polish my car for free  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## Happy Camper

Not sure if any of you have come across this funny site but check it out. I translated this entire thread into Gangsta Rap, its pretty funny:

http://sites.gizoogle.com/index2.php...php%3Ft%3D2847

----------


## keehoe

> Polish them ? I thought people only polish terrestrial plant !
> 
> 
> This particular pot use to be my pride and joy until one fine day the brown algae covered the whole plant. I tried scrapping them off with my nails and brushing these little leaves with a baby tooth brush. Still I wasn't too happy with the results. I decided that they need a good polishing with a rag. Well, that's how I stressed them. Ronnie used to say that I am too free, have nothing to do, should go to his house and wash fishtank  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sis, I think your mosses would looks great if you polish the individual leaves too. That sure kills a lot of time.

----------


## selena

Hi Freddy,




> I have not done this before but I had seen Ronnie's way of doing which is very successful. Like what Gan said, the key is keep it moist until it change to emerse form.


I took your advise, contacted Ronnie last night. Now the nanas are encased in a plastic bag and kicked under the rack. Will check it again in 3 days time. Thanks


To my dear Kwek Leong,




> Hey, if you're so into polishing, why not polish my car for free


OK, I keep in mind. After polishing leaves, tanks and doing chores for Ronnie I might consider polishing your car  :Laughing:  


To my little one Keehoe,




> Sis, I think your mosses would looks great if you polish the individual leaves too. That sure kills a lot of time.


Every other day when I change 100% water, I wash the moss like the way I wash clothing. Most of my moss looks pretty bald. So how to polish the leaves when there are hardly any  :Laughing:  Want me to wash your hair? Silly little keehoe.

----------------------------------

Selena

----------

